# Rinkworks



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.rinkworks.com

check this site out it has a lot of funny stuff on it!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Excellent! Thanks for posting.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Geez! I suck at the trivia!

Best ones I did were spelling and cows (of all things!)


----------

